# Devean George likely gone



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LA Daily News: In addition, the Lakers are unlikely to bring back forward Devean George, an unrestricted free agent.George's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said about half the league's teams expressed interest in George, mentioning Cleveland, Denver, Washington, the Clippers, SanAntonio and Phoenix.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

We don't need George anymore, but I still hope he goes to a good team.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

He had some great moments for us...but just couldn't keep it up. All-around inconsistancy was his downfall.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's to Devean - 3 time NBA champion with the Lakers. :cheers: 

Is Kobe the last one standing from our dynasty? 
I think he's a bit under appreciated in LA and will do fine somewhere else.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

West44 said:


> Here's to Devean - 3 time NBA champion with the Lakers. :cheers:
> 
> Is Kobe the last one standing from our dynasty?
> I think he's a bit under appreciated in LA and will do fine somewhere else.


Phil Jackson.

Devean got on Laker fans wrong side after signing that 4-year deal for some odd reason. But he didn't want to take a paycut. Evans will be a downgrade from him, not too big of one though.

I would think he would be great in Phoenix. Phil used to run a lineup of Hunter, Rush, Kobe, George and Horry at times when we needed to comeback from a huge deficit. They were pressing and throwing up 3s all over the place.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I was fine with the Lakers getting rid of George but if he's going to sign with Denver, San Antonio, Pheonix or the Clippers they should sign just sign him.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

well...we dont really need george


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

West44 said:


> Here's to Devean - 3 time NBA champion with the Lakers. :cheers:


 :cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I'd love to see Denver sign him. 

He's always a thorn in Melo's side. Might as well bring him aboard and plant him in the corner for THREEEEEEE!

Hopefully Bearup and Co. get it done...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Timmons said:


> I'd love to see Denver sign him.
> 
> He's always a thorn in Melo's side. Might as well bring him aboard and plant him in the corner for THREEEEEEE!
> 
> Hopefully Bearup and Co. get it done...


He'd be a very nice fit for you guys! He bring good D and good outside shooting which you guys need to make some noise in the playoffs like you have last couple years.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i wonder how he'll play without Phil and Kobe.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im guessing he's going to be basically the same.. no ball handling/offensive skills, streaky shooter (more often cold than not), hits a few clutch jumpers (hey, that's not too bad eh?), and a good defender. overall, a decent player but he belongs on the bench... maybe deserves 20 good minutes per game.


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> i wonder how he'll play without Phil and Kobe.


he'll get used to it
i kinda want Pheonix to take him but then i also think he and Carmelo would be good
either Pheonix or Denver


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont know how he'd do well in phoenix... he can play defense and all, but he can't shoot. plus you already got raja bell, who's probably a better defender than george.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings are interested in him as well:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285440


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i dont know how he'd do well in phoenix... he can play defense and all, but he can't shoot. plus you already got raja bell, who's probably a better defender than george.


probably a better defender?
definetely a better defender than George
he was able to defend Kobe pretty well
i doubt George would be able to do nearly as good of a job as he can
but if the Kings r interested then i'd rather he go to the Kings rather than Denver or Pheonix


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gee all these playoff teams want Devean, looks like Laker fans are undervalued him all along.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17995.shtml

STILL A PLAYER: The Lakers have spent all of their big exception money, landing Vladimir Radmanovic on the 1st day of free agency, and while they have spent their cash, that has not removed the Lakers from the free agent market. *Rumor has it the Lakers may be in the market for a sign and trade deal with Devean George, offering to help Devean get a better deal, and the Lakers get a player in return. * So while the Lakeshow does not have cash, they are still in the market.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*What team will Devean George sign with?*

Prediction time


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

denver nuggets... they are dumb enough to get him (well, they arent paying much but still). i think that they think they need a 'shooter' so they might go for george, who is a horrible shooter... he has his spurts though.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

It's gonna be the cavs. they're not going to be able to retain ronald murray therefore they're opt for devean george who'll come at a cheaper price. Plus, he'll add some needed vet experience on that team. It makes sense since the drafting of shannon brown made any indication that murray will not be back.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

cavs


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

Rod Thorn has wanted him for Awhile (if I remember correctly). I wouldn't be suprised if he landed in Jersey.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

Dont Devean and Melo hate each other? They had some serious battles this year if i remember correctly


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

I'll officially say I predict he'll go to the New York Knicks. If he's demanding money, I think New York will take it. Even in a sign and trade if need be. With his trades, the better part is going to us.

The other two I would say would be the Cavs or Lakers (US).


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LA Daily News: Put in a call Friday afternoon to Mark Bartelstein, one of the NBA's top agents, who represents Devean George and Brian Cook among many players.

He said there's nothing new with George, whose run with the Lakers will come to an end after seven seasons. Bartelstein said he is still talking with a bunch of teams about George and they are not yet at the stage of setting up visits for him.

The list of teams interested in George, from Saturday, was Cleveland, Denver, Washington, the Clippers, San Antonio and Phoenix.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

Why are the Lakers an option?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

^ maybe he'll be back, who knows?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

I think it will be Phoenix since Thomas left them, but Devean would be a downgrade.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: What team will Devean George sign with?*

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3778847&conly=#post3778847


----------

